# CAAD 10 or Madone 3.1?



## MDMaine (Jul 12, 2011)

I have read as many reviews as I can find on both bikes. I liked the ride of both bikes but I have heard that the CAAD 10 is lighter and stiffer than the Madone. They are both priced the same so I am looking to get the most bang for my bucks. I would love to hear everyones opinion about the bikes. Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you're suffering from paralysis by analysis. which one do *you* like better? only you can make this decision...you're read reviews, you've ridden the bikes. does it really matter that one is a little bit stiffer and/or lighter than the other? you like the ride of both of them...which color/graphics appeal to you more? no one here can make this decision for you after all you've done. flip a coin if it's that close...poll your friends...let your g/f make the call


----------



## Cardinal16 (Jul 22, 2011)

The CAAD10 is probably a better option than the 3.1. Cannondale's reputation with aluminum means that you will get a top level aluminum bike as opposed to a mid level carbon bike. Plus the CAAD seems to come with a much greater choice of componentry. I don't think that there will be much of a noticeable difference between lightness and stiffness if you have ridden them both and are still on the fence. One last thing to consider would be which LBS offers better service and fitting. A proper fitting bike is probably what will affect you most down the road rather than aluminum vs carbon.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Caad 10, hands down.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cardinal16 said:


> *The CAAD10 is probably a better option than the 3.1. Cannondale's reputation with aluminum means that you will get a top level aluminum bike as opposed to a mid level carbon bike*. Plus the CAAD seems to come with a much greater choice of componentry. I don't think that there will be much of a noticeable difference between lightness and stiffness if you have ridden them both and are still on the fence. One last thing to consider would be which LBS offers better service and fitting. A proper fitting bike is probably what will affect you most down the road rather than aluminum vs carbon.


Somewhat off topic to the OP's question, but given that alu's 'state of the art' has pretty much pinnacled in the last decade and CF's advances almost yearly, I think the bolded statement is arguable. Mid-level CF bikes were companies flagships a few short years ago, so IMO they can hold their own against many of todays steel/ alu bikes. 

That aside, without knowing the specific CAAD10 model, I think if both bikes suite the OP's intended purpose/ use and fit, ride and handle equally well, the only pertinent factors remaining are the LBS's, gearing options and maybe colors.


----------



## MDMaine (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that responded. Here are a few more details. The LBS sells both Trek and Cannondale. Everyone I have talked with at the LBS has been very helpful and knowledgable.

CAAD 10 - Groupset: SRAM Rival, Crank: SRAM Force, Wheels: Schwalbe Lugano 700x23c folding on Shimano RS10.

Madone - Groupset: 105, Crank: SRAM Apex, Wheels: Bontrager Approved alloy and rubber.

I am not really familiar with the comparison between Shimano and SRAM but my understanding is this. Dura-ace - Red, Ultegra - Force, 105 - Rival, Tiagra/Sora - Apex. Opinions about the two sets would be great.

I am test riding the CAAD 10 Rival this afternoon. I test rode the CAAD 10 105 last week but wanted to try SRAM before I made the decision. Each test ride has been the same 13 mile loop each time so I can get an even comparison for each ride. Thanks again for everyones opinions.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

I have the CAAD 10 Rival and preferred the SRAM shifter to the 105 shifter. I personally didn't like having to move the brake lever to change gears.

I changed the tires to a set of Continental GP4000S after getting three flats within a few weeks on the stock tires.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with Dave. That is one sweet set up. That is the way to go.

OP, if you look at the parts comparison, there is none. Are they the same price?


----------



## MDMaine (Jul 12, 2011)

The CAAD 10 is $50 more than the Madone.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

You may want to look for a used caad 9 or 10, or a new one on ebay. You can get a used one for around $800 to 1k. I have seen new ones go for 1k on ebay the last few weeks. That is the best deal.


----------



## MDMaine (Jul 12, 2011)

*Decision Made!*

The CAAD 10 Rival is the winner. Took it for a ride and loved the SRAM group set. Now to start putting some miles on it  !

View attachment 236193


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

MDMaine said:


> The CAAD 10 Rival is the winner. Took it for a ride and loved the SRAM group set. Now to start putting some miles on it  !
> 
> View attachment 236193


Congrats! Enjoy it...great bike. Hell, they're all great when you're out there pounding out the miles


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats... _enjoy!!_


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Good Choice!


----------



## MDMaine (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rqlt29a (Jul 23, 2011)

Have fun


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow. Im having bike envy. I love the way the CAAD 10 rode when I demoed it. I better start saving!


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats. I also bought a 10-4 but got the white/black frame from the 10-3. =)


----------

